# Forum Shippings?



## Luxcario

(This might belong in Insanity.)

I saw the old thread and I thought it was kinda cool so I wanted to start the discussion up again, but I didn't want to be infracted for bumping and then having that thread locked.
Basically,


			
				Flower Doll said:
			
		

> I'm kinda curious to see who people ship on here.


hehehe


----------



## Tarvos

They don't.


----------



## Tailsy

Me topping everyone with my awesome strap-on.


----------



## surskitty

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Me topping everyone with my awesome strap-on.


But what if people don't like strap-ons!  D8


----------



## Zero Moment

I ship........ what was it, Ever and Dark, I believe?


----------



## Autumn

i think there was at least one person who shipped mexmike the foxhog once


----------



## Mai

I could think of a ton of shippings and _then_ start the actual shipping! But right now, not so much I suppose.

res/rare candies and general experience points in ASB is completely true though.


----------



## Jolty

oh god it's 2005 help

(i ship tailsy with a strap-on x everyone)


----------



## Zhorken

Cloverne OTP 4eva <3<3<3<3


----------



## Tailsy

Viki said:


> But what if people don't like strap-ons!  D8


_that's a shame_.


----------



## Dar

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I ship........ what was it, Ever and Dark, I believe?


Yeah, I remember that :P


----------



## Zora of Termina

DJ-P0n-3/Zora (but of course~)
Coloursfall/Sunflower

And just because, Flareth/Markku. trololololo~


----------



## Monoking

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I ship........ what was it, Ever and Dark, I believe?


You also shipped me and Ever. 
=/
That was awkward.


----------



## Ever

Spunky the Raichu said:


> You also shipped me and Ever.
> =/
> That was awkward.


PLEASE don't talk about that. I do NOT want to talk about that.
I think someone shipped Spunky and Scohui? Don't really remember who that was...


----------



## Monoking

Holly Day said:


> I think someone shipped Spunky and Scohui? Don't really remember who that was...


I remember. It was LS99, too.
He seems to ship everybody.


----------



## Flora

Everyone ever shipped FloraxMike.

My IRL FRIENDS ship FloraxMike.

(haha he was so mad at me for this)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

mike not existing is a bit of a problem for floraxmike.


----------



## Flora

sreservoir said:


> mike not existing is a bit of a problem for floraxmike.


That is quite true. DX

(my one friend is terribly disappointed by his asexuality)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Blastoise x everybody


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh yeah, I forgot, SpunkyxEver.

And EveryonexEveryone, of course.


----------



## Wargle

Blastoise I don't know why but I am suddenly attracted to you after you posted that. Probably a change in the weather, just a strange coincidence =p.


----------



## Datura

I support me x Tailsy. The banner Jolty made for us doesn't work anymore, but this does!


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh, and I can't forget Terezi<3The color red >:]


----------



## ultraviolet

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Me topping everyone with my awesome strap-on.


  ♫~ _I got passion in my pants and I ain't afraid to show it, show it, show it..._  ♫  ♪

but really is this a thing people do? um


----------



## Dar

I wonder how often these shippings actually work?


----------



## Minish

Cubone said:


> I wonder how often these shippings actually work?


... in what way??


----------



## nastypass

Cirrus/opal and Kiru/Adriane because I'm boring  :T


----------



## goldenquagsire

ultraviolet said:


> ♫~ _I got passion in my pants and I ain't afraid to show it, show it, show it..._  ♫  ♪
> 
> but really is this a thing people do? um


jesus christ have you never heard of pegging? :P

yes, I know you're actually talking about shipping


----------



## Jolty

Dātura;565897 said:
			
		

> I support me x Tailsy. The banner Jolty made for us doesn't work anymore, but this does!


holy shit it really IS 2005
and
i remember the banner you speak of
i could probably go find it actually in my old photobucket

here we go






there's a lot of old tcod crap in this.......


----------



## Autumn

Jolty said:


>


I REMEMBER THAT OMG
ONLY BECAUSE I SAW IT IN EVERYONE'S SIGS AND HAD LIKE NO CLUE WHY IT EXISTED BUT I REMEMBER IT


----------



## Tailsy

please stop


----------



## Zero Moment

Viki<3Twilight OTP



Who thinks that this should be in Insanity?


----------



## Tailsy

VikiTailsy is my preferred quadrant! We're not quite flushed for each other, but I feel that we prevent each other from doing stupid things.

Possibly.


----------



## surskitty

Nah, we're in clubs.


----------



## Luxcario

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, SpunkyxEver.
> 
> And EveryonexEveryone, of course.


SpunkyxEver is over now. 

And BlastoisexEveryone

And FlowerDollxMiketheFoxhog


----------



## sv_01

Viki said:


> Nah, we're in clubs.


With whom? And who is who? If you're in clubs, there should be three.


----------



## Tailsy

Viki, I hope you're not implying that we hate each other!!!


----------



## surskitty

I'm not!  I'm implying I hate everyone else 8D

From my understanding it's more like <> is REMEMBER, BANNING EVERYONE IS WRONG while clubs is more like [ DISTRACTION GOES HERE ]


----------



## Tailsy

clubs is more like there's one person who mediates between two other people! so if I really hated uv (hypothetically; I love you really) and you were always like NO FIGHTING!! OR I WILL BAN BOTH OF YOU then we'd be in a clubs relationship!


----------



## Superbird

Slowbro x Spunky

Yes I support some sort of surskitty x tailsy thing. But yeah, clubs with who?


----------



## surskitty

Twilight Sparkle said:


> clubs is more like there's one person who mediates between two other people! so if I really hated uv (hypothetically; I love you really) and you were always like NO FIGHTING!! OR I WILL BAN BOTH OF YOU then we'd be in a clubs relationship!


we're clubs with the rest of the forum, duh


----------



## Tailsy

Ah, that would make sense.


----------



## Jolty

so
tailsy  viki and 95% of tcod
viki  tailsy and 95% of tcod

and since it's relevant,
jjhf  me and 95% of tcod
they tell me to leave but i can't i just want to  everybody


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Wargle said:


> Blastoise I don't know why but I am suddenly attracted to you after you posted that. Probably a change in the weather, just a strange coincidence =p.


Well, I _am _[*wildly*/mildly] attractive. (choose which one _you _prefer, people. don't want to shove my awesome and correct opinions on everyone)

I support pegging entirely because it gets the word out that anal stimulation ≠ gay. [/srs]


----------



## Monoking

Superbird said:


> Slowbro x Spunky


Darn you. So much.


----------



## Ever

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I ship........ what was it, Ever and Dark, I believe?


I fully support this shipping. My RL friends do too.


----------



## Dar

Holly Day said:


> I fully support this shipping. My RL friends do too.


And I still can't believe that your RL friends want us to meet.


----------



## Scohui

Cubone said:


> And I still can't believe that your RL friends want us to meet.


Why wait? *kicks*

This means I also support it.


----------



## Harlequin

hahahahahahahahahaha memories, memories

cloverne is totes magoats a thing


----------



## Clover

Zhorken said:


> Cloverne OTP 4eva <3<3<3<3





Harlequin said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha memories, memories
> 
> cloverne is totes magoats a thing









cloverne materails
cloviki moirsprits (paler)
then i'm too cool for ashens

also really know nothing about tcodffandom or wevs but yeah
oh verne/andrew crackship.


----------



## Luxcario

Does anyone ship me?


----------



## Dar

Rarity said:


> Does anyone ship me?


Probably not, considering you're still nine.


----------



## Zero Moment

RarityxCubone


----------



## Monoking

Rarity said:


> Does anyone ship me?





Cubone said:


> Probably not, considering you're still nine.





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> RarityxCubone


WHAT HAVE YOU DONE

No seriously, LS99, don't. You're going to do the same thing you did to me and Ever, which screwed our friendship up.


----------



## Ever

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> RarityxCubone


He's mine. MINE!


----------



## Zero Moment

RarityxEverxCubonexSpunky OT4


----------



## Dar

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> RarityxEverxCubonexSpunky OT4


Why.


----------



## Monoking

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> RarityxEverxCubonexSpunky OT4


Stop it! I'm tired of this crap, LegendarySeeker. 

You know what?

LS99x no one, he is lonely


----------



## Harlequin

I actually don't understand what just happened to this thread. Can someone who understands please explain it to me?


----------



## Superbird

It was taken over by the young'uns.


----------



## Zero Moment

They're getting angry at my shenanigans :o)


----------



## Zora of Termina

Superbird said:


> It was taken over by the young'uns.


Age: 14

*caneshake* Get offa my lawn go on get shoo


Anyway, to stay on topic
I also ship me/Flareth, me/HighMoon/Coloursfall/Sunflower/Sable (ot5, woo)
and Skyman/Mystery girlfriend who I know who it is.

EDIT: WAIT WAIT I FORGOT ONE.
_VPLJ/everyone._


----------



## Autumn

Superbird said:


> It was taken over by the young'uns.


i was gonna post something like "the new kids got it" but

re: new kids: why is shipping such a serious affair with you people


----------



## Monoking

Why? Because two of my friendships were ruined when people started shipping us.

; ;

Why do the good die young.


----------



## Autumn

Richie said:


> Why? Because two of my friendships were ruined when people started shipping us.


... _why._


----------



## Ever

*facepalm*
One of them was my fault and I take full responsibility for it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Richie said:


> Why? Because two of my friendships were ruined when people started shipping us.


Why is it such srs bsns that it ruins friendships?


----------



## Mai

It's... sort of just amusing to me. I'm curious as well; personally I'd just be amused if people started shipping me with one of my friends! Certainly wouldn't interfere much with how I'd interact with them, I'd think.

I _might_ know who Skyman's mystery girlfriend is? Maybe? Now that you mention it I suppose I ship them in a loose definition of the word.

... Although now that I think about it I'm pretty sure it's the _exact_ definition of the word. Hm.


----------



## Autumn

Mai said:


> I'm curious as well; personally I'd just be amused if people started shipping me with one of my friends! Certainly wouldn't interfere much with how I'd interact with them, I'd think.


which is why i'm so confuzzled


----------



## Abwayax

I'm curious how I'd react if anyone was shipping me with someone. I'd probably just be amused.

As for me, never been a shipper in general.


----------



## Minish

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> i was gonna post something like "the newfags got it" but
> 
> re: newfags: why is shipping such a serious affair with you people


Could you not use 'newfags'?


----------



## The Omskivar

Never been shipped, but I'd probably make it incredibly awkward by using increasingly ridiculous pet names.  That way the other party(s) would be so uncomfortable they'd beg for it to stop and I wouldn't look like a party pooper.  Win/win.

Unless it was someone I actually talked to regularly, which wouldn't be a problem here because I'm pretty sure I've talked to most/all of you at least once.


----------



## Zero Moment

Adrian MalacodaxOmskivar

It's official.


----------



## The Omskivar

I have zero clue who that is.


----------



## Mai

Adrian Malacoda said:


> I'm curious how I'd react if anyone was shipping me with someone. I'd probably just be amused.
> 
> As for me, never been a shipper in general.


You two look so cute together!


----------



## The Omskivar

Holy crap a member I have never heard of

That is actually a thing

and they posted right above me I am so dumb

I suppose we do look cute together "sweetums"


----------



## Autumn

Cirrus said:


> Could you not use 'newfags'?


Sorry bout that. I'll go fix it.


----------



## sv_01

Nyuu said:


> Echoing Polymetric Sesquialtera's sentiment: do you dudes take this seriously?


I don't. But I only became an avid shipper because of Homestuck and shipping real people is something I find sort of weird.
But one that might be...
Yami Angel Christian  Krazoa


----------



## Zuu

Nyuu said:


> Echoing Polymetric Sesquialtera's sentiment: do you dudes take this seriously?


Eh. I don't see why anyone cares. We are/were young and took this shit semi-seriously too. 



			
				Clover said:
			
		

> oh verne/andrew crackship.


Hahahahahahahahaha. Ha. This is awesome.


----------



## Flora

Nyuu said:


> Echoing Polymetric Sesquialtera's sentiment: do you dudes take this seriously?


Nah; the only reason I created the original thread was because people were cluttering the Odd Truths thread with talk of how they shipped me and Mike the Foxhog.

it totally wasn't curiosity too what are you talking about


----------



## MentheLapin

Me x everyone else

love you all bbys xoxoxoxo


----------



## Zero Moment

Ulqi-chanxRichie

MexMe
wait what


----------



## Monoking

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Ulqi-chanxRichie


HAGAHAHAHAHHA WHY??
; ;



			
				Legendaryseeker99 said:
			
		

> MexMe


:D
I fully support the shipping of LegendaryxSeeker.

I assume 99 is their love child?


----------



## The Omskivar

99 is their favorite position

I support this as well


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh jegus, LegendaryxSeeker is the most crack ship ever!
I mean, I don't even know the guy! I'm 95.316% sure that he doesn't even know who I am!!
Also, I don't even know if "he" is even a he :P


----------



## Monoking

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Also, I don't even know if "he" is even a he :P


0_0
I hope at least _you_ know...


----------



## Zero Moment

brb checking if he is a he

EDIT: Nope, still no idea if this guy is a he or a she.

Therefore, LegendaryxSeeker is cemented as a crackfic for now :P


----------



## M&F

Mind, Legendaries are typically known to be genderless anyway.


----------



## Superbird

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> brb checking if he is a he
> 
> EDIT: Nope, still no idea if this guy is a he or a she.
> 
> Therefore, LegendaryxSeeker is cemented as a crackfic for now :P


We have to get an alternate universe copy of you so you can have sloppy makeouts with them.


----------



## surskitty

Sloppy AU makeouts are forbidden.  Only non-sloppy makeouts!


----------



## MentheLapin

Viki said:


> Sloppy AU makeouts are forbidden.  Only non-sloppy makeouts!


Aww.

*deletes pile of crackfic*


----------



## surskitty

I just specified that your AU makeouts may not be sloppy.  You have to do them properly.


----------



## Zero Moment

What about doomed timeling makeouts? :w


----------



## surskitty

As long as you do it properly.


----------



## Zero Moment

Well damn.


----------



## surskitty

You just have to make sure your makeouts aren't sloppy!  It's not that hard.


----------



## Zero Moment

But sloppy makeouts are the best makeouts!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I think LS<3Sloppy Makeouts is a thing now, too.

And past that I don't really ship, but I think me <>Denryu needs to be a thing.


----------



## Superbird

I'm more partial to bulbasaur<>Denryu than that, though.


----------



## Mai

One-sided, then!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Mai, do you support me<>Denryu? Am I reading that right?

If so, I may have to push Me <3 you


----------



## Mai

<3! I'll support all the shippings (all of them!), aaand if this doesn't end well then we could always get some auspisticing action going on.

If bulbasaur checks on this be wary of Denryu c3< you and bulbasaur.


----------



## DarkAura

No one shipped me? :\

I think;

Richie x Cubone   So sweet together! :D


----------



## Monoking

Sweetie Belle said:


> Richie x Cubone   So sweet together! :D


Um, what the heck are you doing? Cubone's taken.


----------



## DarkAura

By whom? I think you two would be cute together.


----------



## Zero Moment

DA x Everyone ever


----------



## Monoking

Sweetie Belle said:


> By whom?


....You're kidding me, right?


----------



## Dar

Sweetie Belle said:


> Richie x Cubone   So sweet together! :D


...No.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Mai said:


> <3! I'll support all the shippings (all of them!), aaand if this doesn't end well then we could always get some auspisticing action going on.
> 
> If bulbasaur checks on this be wary of Denryu c3< you and bulbasaur.


Or maybe Bulbasaur will just <3< me.

Which I guess would create the situation in which Denryu would need to c3< us, but at that point I think it would make matters worse. So I think if Bulbasaur begins to <3< me for Denryu's <>, I think either Superbird or Byrus needs to c3< us, because both of them are neutral parties in this, I believe.

So yes, I did just announce Bulbasaur <3< me, Superbird c3< me and bulbasaur, and Byrus c3< me and bulbasaur.

My quadrants are full! who knew.


----------



## Dragon

Dragon<>Blazhy :D? And possibly a bunch of other people could be my moirails too unless you can't do that. 

..I need a kismesis you guys :0 But forget matespirits that shit's ridiculous.


----------



## Mai

I need a kismesis, too (also a moirail)! Dragon, how much do you hate me?



Chief Zackrai said:


> Or maybe Bulbasaur will just <3< me.
> 
> Which I guess would create the situation in which Denryu would need to c3< us, but at that point I think it would make matters worse. So I think if Bulbasaur begins to <3< me for Denryu's <>, I think either Superbird or Byrus needs to c3< us, because both of them are neutral parties in this, I believe.
> 
> So yes, I did just announce Bulbasaur <3< me, Superbird c3< me and bulbasaur, and Byrus c3< me and bulbasaur.
> 
> My quadrants are full! who knew.


But wait, isn't kismessitude totally separate from an auspisticism? Unless of course you're going for a First Ship like thing.

My ashen quadrant is definitely this: Metallica Fanboy c3< me and Kratos. Also other people I happen to be losing against.


----------



## Dragon

Mai said:


> I need a kismesis, too (also a moirail)! Dragon, how much do you hate me?


Hmm, not very much :0 We could work on that, though!


----------



## bulbasaur

Chief Zackrai said:


> Or maybe Bulbasaur will just <3< me.
> 
> Which I guess would create the situation in which Denryu would need to c3< us, but at that point I think it would make matters worse. So I think if Bulbasaur begins to <3< me for Denryu's <>, I think either Superbird or Byrus needs to c3< us, because both of them are neutral parties in this, I believe.
> 
> So yes, I did just announce Bulbasaur <3< me, Superbird c3< me and bulbasaur, and Byrus c3< me and bulbasaur.
> 
> My quadrants are full! who knew.


...

I have no words.


----------



## Coloursfall

Oh we're doing quadrents now?? This is always a fun game!! Let's see.

Coloursfall <3 Sunflower! Obvious.
Coloursfall <> High Moon, also obvious!

I don't have my other two :C


----------



## Superbird

oh god I'm laughing so hard right now

I love this place so much


----------



## Mai

Windyragon said:


> Hmm, not very much :0 We could work on that, though!


Definitely! Does "Grrr we are totally enemies now >(" work? Because if so. We could be auspisticees with Colours at the very least; Asber is just a huge metropolis of ashen playas (I reeeally need to catch up with Be The Seadweller Lowblood) and refs get the largest cut :D

I wonder how the Battle for Asber comes into this. Negrek is probably the new Tavros.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I say _down with the referee bourgeoisie._ (even though i am one wut)

I apparently _stalk_ Coloursfall and steal his (pokémon's) DNA, so make of _that_ what you will.


----------



## blazheirio889

I'm actually pretty curious who you people would ship me with! :D Aside from ABCD of course because that is canon.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Ulqi x fromac

:D?


----------



## bulbasaur

blazheirio889 said:


> I'm actually pretty curious who you people would ship me with! :D Aside from ABCD of course because that is canon.


In your own words:

BlazhyxDragon OTP


----------



## blazheirio889

BlazhyxDragon should be ASB canon! Yes!


----------



## octobr

wow what happened did a lot of you lose legs or something why do you all pity each other so much

(hint quadrants do not usually translate easily to what we consider romance)


----------



## Dar

Ulqi-chan said:


> Ulqi x fromac
> 
> :D?


How did I not see this coming. /sarcasm


----------



## Superbird

i support  BlazhyxDragon.


----------



## Monoking

...
RichiexSoup

:D


----------



## DarkAura

Richie said:


> ...
> RichiexSoup
> 
> :D


Supporting this. :)


Me x Charmander. :P


----------



## M&F

Boey, troll relationships sure are complicated.


Mai said:


> My ashen quadrant is definitely this: Metallica Fanboy c3< me and Kratos. Also other people I happen to be losing against.


When you think about it, all reffing is a platonic sort of aupisticing! Although I suppose it gets less platonic if you're reffing for rivals or somesuch.

Also, there's me <3< Karkat Vantas, although I'm not sure whether his current lack of activity helps or hinders.


----------



## Luxcario

Rarity x lasagna

:)?


----------



## octobr

Zhorken said:


> Cloverne OTP 4eva <3<3<3<3





Harlequin said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha memories, memories
> 
> cloverne is totes magoats a thing


Whoops canon


----------



## Wargle

I am glad to not be a part of the shenanigans here, iirc last time it was me X steele for a while, (which mind you would have gotten me arrested but fandoms don't care about legality, it's why fanships are so fun)


----------



## Superbird

No idea how that would work what with the like the 5/6 year age difference, but Steele's inactive anyhow. Sad, that.


----------



## Wargle

Superbird said:


> No idea how that would work what with the like the 5/6 year age difference, but Steele's inactive anyhow. Sad, that.


Exactly why I implied getting arrested


----------



## Shadow Serenity

I, for one, am for the first time glad that even when I was active I hardly talked to anyone in particular more than anyone else.

Someone should make an "official" list of these ships. I've lost track of the "serious" ones and the "lol this post will be SO funny" ones.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

what happened to vernexgoats


----------



## octobr

sreservoir said:


> what happened to vernexgoats


goats are my support system


----------



## Autumn

yes i know it's been a year since the last post here but thing happen recently

poly/vm


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> yes i know it's been a year since the last post here but thing happen recently
> 
> poly/vm


yes folks this is a thing


----------



## Spoon

Like legit? :o

Congratulations are in order then! :D!


----------



## ultraviolet

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> yes i know it's been a year since the last post here but thing happen recently
> 
> poly/vm


I _KNEW _IT

\O/


----------



## Autumn

ultraviolet said:


> I _KNEW _IT
> 
> \O/


trust me so did I


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Poly I can see your face in the reflection :V


----------



## Zero Moment

Poly<3VM == CANON


----------



## Autumn

Zero Moment said:


> Poly<3VM == CANON


well _yeah_ we just _said_ that :p


----------



## Ether's Bane

On behalf of VM, I have just the song for the occasion!

EDIT: Also, your timing couldn't have been better. Check your calendars and see what next Thursday is. :)


----------



## Autumn

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> On behalf of VM, I have just the song for the occasion!


----------



## Ether's Bane

To be fair, it was my idea. He just said I could post on his behalf. I can see how that would've been awkward. Sorry!


----------



## Autumn

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> To be fair, it was my idea. He just said I could post on his behalf. I can see how that would've been awkward. Sorry!


it's just kind of amusing :p


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Poly just announced it yesterday and we're already being serenaded with Metallica.



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> EDIT: Also, your timing couldn't have been better. Check your calendars and see what next Thursday is. :)


Oh, trust me, we know :p


----------



## Autumn

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Poly just announced it yesterday and we're already being serenaded with Metallica.


it's like what is this, do you think we have wedding plans or some shit already :p

also yeah skyping on valentine's day (with luck)

(because everyone cares.)


----------



## Ether's Bane

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> it's like what is this, do you think we have wedding plans or some shit already :p


It's just that I'm SO -----EXCIT-----ED because two of the people I'm closest to on this forum are now... *squeals*

(Sorry again if that was awkward again.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> It's just that I'm SO -----EXCIT-----ED because two of the people I'm closest to on this forum are now... *squeals*


Do you always turn into Feferi when your OTP becomes canon? :p


----------



## Ether's Bane

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Do you always turn into Feferi when your OTP becomes canon? :p


XDDDDDD

Nah, I was just using Feferi's typing quirk to show just how excited I was.


----------



## Flora

MY FIRST REACTION WAS LITERALLY "WHO BROUGHT THIS BACK"

AND NOW IT'S JUST "YAY POLY/VM"


----------



## Autumn

i DON'T UNDERSTAND THE FUSS


----------



## Ether's Bane

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> i DON'T UNDERSTAND THE FUSS


I think it's because many people on TCoD (including me) thought you two would make an adorable couple, and now...

*squeals again*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I think it's because many people on TCoD (including me) thought you two would make an adorable couple, and now...
> 
> *squeals again*


(Poly+VM)xLyra


----------



## Autumn

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I think it's because many people on TCoD (including me) thought you two would make an adorable couple


[citation needed]

no seriously who thought that aside from you and some people on #tcod who saw it coming


----------



## Phantom

This is adorbs. 

I love it. I'm happy for you two.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

can i be the godfather

i'm part italian


----------



## Ether's Bane

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> no seriously who thought that aside from you and some people on #tcod who saw it coming


Okay, maybe not "many people", but there were definitely some who thought that.


----------



## Autumn

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Okay, maybe not "many people", but there were definitely some who thought that.


[citation still needed]


----------



## Ether's Bane

If that's the case, then... yeah, I agree with you - I don't know. XD


----------



## Superbird

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> [citation still needed]


I do think I remember something along these lines from at least two years ago. Perhaps as a joke, but nonetheless...

...congratulations, by the way, to you both!


----------



## Autumn

TIME TO FUCK EVERYONE'S HEADS UP


----------



## Phantom

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> TIME TO FUCK EVERYONE'S HEADS UP
> 
> *picture of adorable people*


Daww, you two look so adorable. 

And HOLY CRAP you are a very tall person VM.

EDIT: One second thought it may be the slant-y ceiling.


----------



## Autumn

no he actually is tall i'm 5'3"/4" and he's 6'1"


----------



## Tarvos

Haha, familiar sight, that. And 6'1" is fairly average for a guy here... I think Dutch guys measure 6'...

(I'm like 6'4" so)


----------



## Autumn

Tarvos said:


> Haha, familiar sight, that. And 6'1" is fairly average for a guy here... I think Dutch guys measure 6'...


not here :( i dun like being short ; ;


----------



## Tarvos

At least you don't have to completely break your neck to kiss him.


----------



## Minish

being the short one is painful, too!! even your _throat_ aches a bit from all the leaning back.


----------



## Dannichu

It's pretty great when there is no 'short one'. Cuddling, etc. aside, being the same height and size (even shoe size!) is great for clothes sharing.


----------



## Minish

Meanwhile, I sit somewhere inside one of opal's shirts, never to be found again. so long


----------



## Autumn

Minish said:


> Meanwhile, I sit somewhere inside one of opal's shirts, never to be found again. so long


I want a picture of this


----------



## Minish

(well, there is this. but I thiiiiink those sleeves are usually quite big anyway :D)


----------



## Autumn

some poor-quality me/vm pics from the past three weeks
















vm has some more on his phone


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Spoiler: yay us



















Poly why are you so adorable


----------

